# Bauerntricks für Zander



## hecht99 (17. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,

habt ihr fürs Zanderfischen im Stillwasser auch irgendwelche Bauerntricks bei denen ihr noch einen rausleiert obwohl überhaupt nichts geht?

Meine waren wenn überhaupt nichts ging:

- überbleiter Gummifisch
- Minifischchen am Dropshot
- Gummi oder Löffelblinker am Grund schleifen

 auf diese Methoden ging dann häufig noch was wenn keiner mehr fing

Doch leider funktionieren die im Moment auch nicht|bigeyes

Vielleicht hab ich ja ne Anregung gegeben bzw. hat einer noch einen Trick auf Lager


----------



## yukonjack (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TsjnTgUxa4

 frag den mal. Der kennt jeden Trick


----------



## jkc (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



yukonjack schrieb:


> ...
> frag den mal. Der kennt jeden Trick



Ja der fängt sie sogar wenn sie schont tot sind.:q


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Bauerntricks brauche ich eig. nur wenn ich Kartoffeln anbauen will.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



yukonjack schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TsjnTgUxa4
> 
> frag den mal. Der kennt jeden Trick



Genau, der bekommt nämlich sogar Zanderleichen zum Biss überredet, der muss es einfach drauf haben.


----------



## zander67 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Tieflaufenden (schwimmenden) Wobbler immer wieder auf den Grund aufschlagen lassen und danach kurz stoppen damit der Wobbler wieder auftreibt.
 Funktioniert aber nur wenn keine Hänger zu erwarten sind, ansonsten wird es teuer.:q

 Ist aber auch eine schwere Frage, hängt immer von der Situation ab.
 Manchmal stehen die Zander auch im Mittelwasser,
 da habe ich auch schon mit Blinker oder Spinner gefangen während auf Gummi nichts ging.

 VG


----------



## cafabu (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Moinsen,
Zanderrute - 20 Gr. Grundblei - 50 cm Vorfach - 2 Hakensystem (selbst gebaut) - Stint als Köderfisch - mit Ködernadel Endhaken durch den After - 2. Haken durchs Maul.
Und dann faulenzen, auch mal höher durchziehen.


----------



## tonini (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Es gibt Zeiten wo die fische einfach nicht wollen, da kannst machen was willst.


----------



## hecht99 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



tonini schrieb:


> Es gibt Zeiten wo die fische einfach nicht wollen, da kannst machen was willst.



 #q#q#q. 


 Des mit dem Wobbler hört sich ähnlich wie meine Schleifmethode an. werde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen


----------



## Andal (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

*Bauern *Trick. Einfach so lange Gülle in den See laufen lassen, bis die Zander von alleine hoch kommen, dann einsammeln.


----------



## Viktor1994 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> *Bauern *Trick. Einfach so lange Gülle in den See laufen lassen, bis die Zander von alleine hoch kommen, dann einsammeln.



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nidderauer (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



cafabu schrieb:


> Zanderrute - 20 Gr. Grundblei - 50 cm Vorfach - 2 Hakensystem (selbst gebaut) - Stint als Köderfisch - mit Ködernadel Endhaken durch den After - 2. Haken durchs Maul.



Der Bauer mit den dicken Kartoffeln, der fragt sich jetzt natürlich, wie man den 2. Haken durch den gesamten Fisch gezogen bekommt, um ihn am Maul einzuhängen, sofern das ein selbstgebautes Hakensystem ist?
:vik:

Ganz ohne Kartoffeln, Sven


----------



## cafabu (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Ein Bauer ohne Phantasie??
Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Ich bevorzuge den Haken am Vorfachende fest ein zu schlaufen. Den vorderen Haken (bei mir Ösenhaken) frei laufend auf dem Vorfach auffädeln und mit einem kleinen Spaltblei, an die Köderfischlänge angepasst, fixieren damit der Stint nicht krumm wird.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Ich wende da ein Trick von meinen Opa an, der geht immer und der fängt dann auch zu 100%  !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Der Trick :
Der angelt dann immer so lange bis er ein Fängt :q:q:q...

#h Thomas


----------



## Andal (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Ein gewisser Altersstarrsinn ist beim Angeln manchmal kein Fehler.


----------



## Nidderauer (18. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



cafabu schrieb:


> Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.


 
 Also eine einzige Möglichkeit würde mir schon reichen. Die müsste aber halt so ausschauen, dass man den Fisch in kurzer Zeit am System befestigen kann und dieser dann tatsächlich auch längere Zeit stabil bleibt. Ansonsten geht ja wieder mal mehr Zeit fürs herumfuddeln drauf, als durch die Angelei selbst.

 Das Problem gerade bei gefrosteten bzw. aufgetauten Köfis ist doch, dass die spätestens nach 5 Würfen oder nach einem Anhieb auf Verdacht schon beginnen, auseinander zu bröseln und man ständig korrigieren muss, Haken neu ansetzen, etc., um das System zu stabilisieren. Und gerade jetzt in der kälteren Jahreszeit hat man da schnell Eisflossen und damit verbunden erheblichen Motivationsverlust :vik:.

 Drachkovitch System wäre zwar eine Möglichkeit, das ist mir aber schon wieder zu auffällig und auch aufwändig mit dem Kupferdraht, der sich durch das zusätzliche Gewicht aufs Laufverhalten auswirkt. 

 Ein ganz einfaches System, das lange hält, das wärs, ich probiere deins aber trotzdem mal aus :m, vielleicht funktioniert das ja tatsächlich, wenn die Hauptbelastung quasi am Arxxx abgefedert wird.

Grüße Sven


----------



## cafabu (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Im Grunde ist es der Stint. Als aufgetauter Köderfisch ideal, da er nie so weich wird wie z. B. Weißfische. Der Stint hält ziemlich lange durch.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Ein ganz einfaches System, das lange hält...



Ich kann dir dazu zwei Möglichkeiten empfehlen....





Den Köderfisch, mit aufgeschnittenem Bauch, damit der Haken besser fassen kann, auf einen Offsethaken ziehen. Damit der Kopf nicht nach hinten rutscht, zusätzlich ein mit dem Bürolocher ausgestanztes Plättchen aus einem Fahrradschlauch zur Sicherung auf den Haken schieben. Geht relativ schnell und hält viel Würfe aus.





Oder das altbewährte Planseesystem.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann dir dazu zwei Möglichkeiten empfehlen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fängst du damit unter normalen Bedingungen besser als mit Gummi ?

Oder machst das nur wenn es mal nicht so läuft


----------



## Andal (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Ja, aber nicht ausnehmend besser. Ich muss auch dazusagen, dass ich ein recht fauler Spinnfischer bin und da kommen mir solche Fischmontagen sehr entgegen, denn die bringen auch dann ab und zu einen Fisch, wenn man sie einfach passiv auf Grund liegen lässt und selber ein Päuschen einlegt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht ausnehmend besser. Ich muss auch dazusagen, dass ich ein recht fauler Spinnfischer bin und da kommen mir solche Fischmontagen sehr entgegen, denn die bringen auch dann ab und zu einen Fisch, wenn man sie einfach passiv auf Grund liegen lässt und selber ein Päuschen einlegt.



Dann werde ich das mal probieren kann ich den köfi auch auf ein Jig ziehen ?

Sonst muss ich erstmal bestellen


----------



## Nidderauer (20. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Stinte und Grundeln hat es hier in meiner Ecke nicht @Andal und Cafabu.

Nichtsdestotrotz, die Grundel schaut schon extrem lecker aus, also wenn ich ein Zander wäre :m....

Die Idee mit dem Aufschneiden des Bauches und die Befestigung des Hakens seitlich des Rückgrates (vielleicht sogar beidseitig mit einem etwas zusammengebogenen Zwilling), dürfte maximale Stabilität und Haltbarkeit bringen.

 Und dann halt mit zusätzlichem Drilling außen angebracht, ich habs nicht so mit Offsethaken.

Werde das beim nächsten mal testen, halt "nur" mit Rotaugen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Ein (bestahltes) C-Rig mit großem bzw. weitbogigem EH (durch die Schädelplatte gerammt und mit nem Gummistück gesichert). Als Stahlvorfach idealerweise schön weiches 7x7 zwecks Köderspiel.

Bei geringer bis gar keiner Strömung kann statt einem C-Rig auch ein Splitshot-Rig mit möglichst minimaler Bebleiung verwendet werden (oder gleich komplett Freeline).

Wenn Durchlaufoption auch bei Splitshot gewünscht, dann die Bebleiung an einem Mini-Seitenarm mit Laufperle anklemmen.

Alternativ geht auch ein Bodentaster aus dem Forellenbereich

---> finde ich mittlerweile angenehmer als ein Tirolerholz, da beim Zupfen vergleichsweise besser/leichter vom Grund abhebend. Zumal es ja inzwischen auch Bodentaster mit schnell wechselbaren Gewinde-Gewichten gibt:

http://www.as-angelwelt.de/edition-trout-attack-bodentaster-set-inkl-wechselgewicht.html

Bei nem normalen C-Rig kommt halt noch das Perlenklickern hinzu - ob das je nach aktueller Situation nun vergleichsweise mehr bringt oder nicht, muss individuell getestet werden.

Alle genannten Systeme sind bei Bedarf jeweils extrem langsam führbar (daher super für die kalte Jahreszeit) und fangen potenziell so ziemlich alles, was sich Raubfisch nennt.

Zudem ist der Köfi jeweils sehr schnell und stressfrei montierbar (Haken kräftig durch den Helmknochen, Sicherung druff und hat). 

Und zwischendurch auch mal gut auf Grund gut liegenlassbar (angepasste Bebleiung bei Strömung vorausgesetzt).

Bei Schädelplatten-Durchramm plus Gummi-Sicherung halten dann auch Freeze-Köfis noch einigermaßen erträglich.

Ich persönlich nehme zum Sichern gerne ne rote Baitflag als Zusatzreiz.

Zum Senken der Hänger- bzw. Dreckaufsammel-Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei auch ggf. einen Wacky-Weedless-EH mit schön weitem Bogen verwenden:

http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/gamakatsu-hooks/worm-hooks/worm-318-wacky-weedless.html

Bei entsprechend hartem Anschlag geht das prima (bei Krautschutzhaken jeder Art muss halt zwecks Anti-Fehlbiss immer vergleichsweise ne Runde derber reingezimmert werden).

Das bei Krautschutzhaken erforderliche Heftig-Reinhufen kann dann bei Barschmäulern evtl. Probleme geben, aber bei Hartmäuligem (Zander, Hecht...) no prob.


----------



## bacalo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

@=Andal;
 Ein gewisser Altersstarrsinn ist beim Angeln manchmal kein Fehler.[/QUOTE]

 In unserem Alter geht man von einem "gefestigten Charakter" aus.

 Zum TE:
 Beim Zanderfischen ist die Platzwahl die 1/2 Miete; setzt eine gute Ortskenntnis (nicht nur außerhalb vom Wasser) voraus. 
Wenn´s unbedingt sein muss, kann neben dem aktiven (Spinn-)fischen noch eine Gerte mit einem totem KöFi ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Eigentlich ist es relativ egal, welche Köderfische man nun an solchen aktiven Montagen anbietet, so lange sie ins Beuteschema der Räuber passen.

Damit sie haltbarer am Haken werden, ist neben den Sicherungsplättchen aus Fahrradschläuchen und Einweckgummis aus auch das sog. Bait Elastic eine ganz tolle Sache. Einfach stramm herumwickeln und ggf. die beiden überstehenden Fadenenden kurz zwischen den Fingern verzwirbeln. Geht viel schneller und einfacher, als der Kupferdraht von Drachko-System und hält den Köder mindestens genau so gut.

http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/index.php?cPath=11_224


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Bait Elastic eine ganz tolle Sache.
> http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/index.php?cPath=11_224


Jep.
Gibt's in Kurzwahrengeschäften (Läden für Handarbeiten, also Stricken, Wolle, Stoffe,...) für deutlich weniger Geld,
plus die Blicke der Verkäuferinner & anwesenden Damen, wenn da ein Kerl reingestiefelt kommt; unbezahlbar! :m


----------



## fischbär (24. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ME-3vDLCzQ


----------



## Gone Fishing (25. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Einweckgummis aus auch das sog. Bait Elastic eine ganz tolle Sache. Einfach stramm herumwickeln und ggf. die beiden überstehenden Fadenenden kurz zwischen den Fingern verzwirbeln. Geht viel schneller und einfacher, als der Kupferdraht von Drachko-System und hält den Köder mindestens genau so gut.



Wenn man dann noch starr geradeaus blickt und nur das Ziel im Auge hat, merkt man gar nicht, wie viel unnötigen Kunststoffmüll man in sein geliebtes Gewässer einbringt, selbst wenn man schon älter als 12 Jahre ist.

Der Angler - ein Naturverschmutzer?


----------



## ODS-homer (25. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Jep.
> Gibt's in Kurzwahrengeschäften (Läden für Handarbeiten, also Stricken, Wolle, Stoffe,...) für deutlich weniger Geld,...


wie heisst das zeug denn da?


----------



## Andal (25. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch starr geradeaus blickt und nur das Ziel im Auge hat, merkt man gar nicht, wie viel unnötigen Kunststoffmüll man in sein geliebtes Gewässer einbringt, selbst wenn man schon älter als 12 Jahre ist.
> 
> Der Angler - ein Naturverschmutzer?



Stimmt. Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer, wovon ich gesprochen habe. Bei einem Biss und auch bei einem Fehlbiss bleibt nichts im Wasser und bei einem Abriss ist es deutlich weniger, wie bei einem reinen Kunstköder.

Die Kontamination der Welt ist bei einem Butylplättchen von 6.5 mm Ø und ca. 15 cm Baumwollfaden, das man zudem noch zu Hause sachgerecht entsorgen kann, kolossal!


----------



## Nidderauer (25. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Gar keine schlechte Idee mit dem Faden, da könnte man die Köfis mit Spange und Faden auf Vorrat zuhause herstellen und einfrieren #6. Wenigstens für den Notfall, falls mal keine frischen Köfis beschaffbar sind.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> wie heisst das zeug denn da?


Genaue Bezeichnung kann ich dir gar nicht sagen.
Hab der Verkäuferin beschrieben was ich meine, "so Stretchgarn halt und die wusste direkt was ich meine.

Lustig wurd's halt richtig, als sie neugierig fragte, "wofür brauchen Sie das denn, wenn ich fragen darf"
und ich ihr was von Würmern, toten Fischen, etc. als Angelköder erzählt hab.
Sämtliche anwesenden Damen standen dann in einem Pulk zusammen, verzogen das Gesicht und hielten mich vermutlich für einen Perversen, der sich eine wundersame Geschichte ausgedacht hat. :m


----------



## ODS-homer (28. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

danke, ich werde mich demnächst mal in ein fachgeschäft begeben 

|offtopichatte ähnliches mal in der apotheke, ich brauchte (als küchenchef) spritzen und kanülen, um trüffelöl in wachtelbrüste zu injizieren. highlight war die PTA, die mich entrüstet fragte, ob das den tierchen denn nicht wehtun würde #t


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Dito OT:


ODS-homer schrieb:


> hatte ähnliches mal in der apotheke, ...


Die haben sich mal geweigert, mir Buttersäure zu verkaufen. :q
Als Angler hat man's schwer, nicht für einen Perversen oder Terroristen gehalten zu werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dito OT:
> 
> Die haben sich mal geweigert, mir Buttersäure zu verkaufen. :q



War das nicht die Sache für 'nen geplanten AB Feldversuchsbericht ?

Eindeutig Behinderung von  Qualitätsjournalismus  [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sämtliche anwesenden Damen standen dann in einem Pulk zusammen, verzogen das Gesicht und hielten mich vermutlich für einen Perversen, der sich eine wundersame Geschichte ausgedacht hat. :m


Üerlege gerade:
Lags an der Erzählung????
:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## fischforsch (29. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> ...bei einem Abriss ist es deutlich weniger, wie bei einem reinen Kunstköder.
> 
> Die Kontamination der Welt ist bei einem Butylplättchen von 6.5 mm Ø und ca. 15 cm Baumwollfaden, das man zudem noch zu Hause sachgerecht entsorgen kann, kolossal!


Plus Blei, rote Plastekugel und Haken!
 Da wäre der abgerissene Balsaholzwobbler aber dann doch umweltfreundlicher


----------



## Andal (29. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Eh klar. Ihr scheinheiligen Brüder angelt ja alle mit selbstgeschabten Haken aus Rinderknochen an einem gezwirbelten Rosshaar. |wavey:



fischforsch schrieb:


> Plus Blei, rote Plastekugel und Haken!
> Da wäre der abgerissene Balsaholzwobbler aber dann doch umweltfreundlicher



Dein Holzwobbler ist nicht grundiert, nicht lackiert, hat keine Drahteinlage, keine Plastiktauchschaufel, keine Sprengringe, keine Drillinge.... ist ja nur ein Stück Holz!?


----------



## west1 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Dein Holzwobbler ist nicht grundiert, nicht lackiert, hat keine Drahteinlage, keine Plastiktauchschaufel, keine Sprengringe, keine Drillinge.... ist ja nur ein Stück Holz!?



Gewicht hast du vergessen, ist meistens noch Blei drin in so einen Balsawobbler.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Wenn nicht bald so ein Drecksvieh beist, probier ich das mit der Gülle.#q


----------



## fischforsch (30. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Ihr scheinheiligen Brüder angelt ja alle mit selbstgeschabten Haken aus Rinderknochen an einem gezwirbelten Rosshaar.


Nie behauptet! Lediglich die von Dir unterschlagene andere Hälfte deiner Montage ergänzt, du scheinheiliger Bruder


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Hi Leute,

 ich wollte ja nur ne Diskussionsrunde starten wie ihr heikle Zander doch noch rauskitzelt und hab ja auch schon Varianten die bei mir öfter mal helfen vorgeschlagen.
 Das nächste mal werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht versuchen irgendwas lustiges (Bauerntrick) zu verwenden, um ein wenig off-Topic zu vermeiden


----------



## Muckimors (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Das ist doch vollkommen ok, mit dem Bauerntrick  Es gibt doch auch den Spruch, jedenfalls hier bei uns in Ostfriesland..."Der dümmste Bauer, erntet die dicksten Kartoffeln..." Demnach muß man einfach nur dumm sein  Aber Dein Thread ist vollkommen berechtigt.  
Zu meiner Erfahrung : Es gibt bei uns einen Kanal, gut 15 km lang, da sollten angeblich Zander zu fangen sein. Aber mit Kunstköder bekommt man die nicht, absolut unmöglich, so war die einhellige Überzeugung aller Vereinsmitglieder...Nur mit toten Köderfisch. Und dann habe ich mir all die schönen Videos auf Youtube angeguckt mit den üblich verdächtigen Shads und los gings..Wochen, Monate, knapp zwei Jahre habe ich absolut keinen einzigen Zander mit Kunstköder fangen können. Alle möglichen Varianten ausprobiert. Ich war sauer !! Ich wollte hinschmeißen und mir ein neues hobby suchen..Alles Lüge, alles Märchen, es gibt hier keine Zander. Und dann bin ich im Winter dort am Kanal mal spaziergegangen und habe direkt am Ufer 2 tote sehr grosse Zander gesehen, der eine hatte knapp einen  Meter, der ander knapp über 90 cm....Die sind nicht vom Himmel gefallen dachte ich. So, Erkenntnis : Es gibt hier also doch Zander, aber Du machst was falsch.....Dann habe ich die ganzen bunten Kunstködersortimente mal links liegen lassen und auch die Youtube-Videos und hab mal versucht mich in die Zander hineinzuversetzen...und ab da fange ich Zander !!!
Und seitdem widerspreche ich auch der Überzeugung anderer Angler, der Zander sei ein Raubfisch, der Vibrationen wahrnimmt und in erster Linie darauf reagiert. Absolut nicht der Fall. Ein reiner Augenjäger..der sich Zeit läßt und abwägt, bevor er zupackt. Das ist für mich auch die Erklärung, warum man nachts mit Vibrationsködern "in der Regel" absolut nichts fängt obwohl der Zander ja ein Nachträuber ist...Ab und zu treffe ich ja noch den ein oder anderen verzweifelten Schaufelschwanzangler, der zum 2000stenmal "dort" erfolglos seine Rotor-Bananen durchdreht. Ob er was gefangen hat frage ich schon gar nicht mehr, weil ich die Antwort kenne. Und auf die Gegenfrage antworte ich dann immer ..."Nö auch nix, hier gibts auch keine Zander..."  Scheiss Verein, sollen mal was aussetzen.. 

Insofern hat für mich der Zander eben sehr wohl was mit Bauern zu tun ..." Wat der Buer nich kennt, dat frät de nich..." 

Ob man es für möglich hält oder nicht, es gibt tatsächlich Gewässer mit guten Zandern,  in denen die Schaufelschwanzmethode absolut nicht funktioniert..


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Bist du Politiker oder so? Jetzt haste viel geschrieben, aber das Wesentliche dann leider doch nicht. Wie haste denn nu deine Zander überlistet? :m


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

#6


----------



## Purist (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Muckimors schrieb:


> seitdem widerspreche ich auch der Überzeugung anderer Angler, der Zander  sei ein Raubfisch, der Vibrationen wahrnimmt und in erster Linie darauf  reagiert. Absolut nicht der Fall. Ein reiner Augenjäger..der sich Zeit  läßt und abwägt, bevor er zupackt. Das ist für mich auch die Erklärung,  warum man nachts mit Vibrationsködern "in der Regel" absolut nichts  fängt obwohl der Zander ja ein Nachträuber ist



Komisch, genau das mache ich aber bei euch da oben und sogar mit Erfolg |kopfkrat
Was ich hingegen festgestellt habe, ist eine plumpe Tatsache, dass größere Zander in Kanälen ziemlich mobil sind, während die kleineren (unter 65cm) ihre Standplätze haben, die man relativ leicht erkennen kann, die aber auch nicht dort liegen, wo sie die meisten Angler vermuten. 

Dass Zander Köder genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, ist nichts Neues, das führt dann zu mehrfachen Köderkontakten, bevor der Biss folgt, oft sogar erst beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf.


----------



## fischbär (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Na toll, Suppe einrühren uns selbst auslöffeln. Was sind denn die Standplätze am kanal die die meisten nicht vermuten? Was ist denn der tolle Trick beim Sich-in-den-Zander-hineinversetzen?
Wie viele habt Ihr denn wirklich gefangen? 2 Stück? Wer bitte angelt zwei Jahre ohne Fischkontakt???


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommen ok, mit dem Bauerntrick  Es gibt doch auch den Spruch, jedenfalls hier bei uns in Ostfriesland..."Der dümmste Bauer, erntet die dicksten Kartoffeln..." Demnach muß man einfach nur dumm sein  Aber Dein Thread ist vollkommen berechtigt.
> Zu meiner Erfahrung : Es gibt bei uns einen Kanal, gut 15 km lang, da sollten angeblich Zander zu fangen sein. Aber mit Kunstköder bekommt man die nicht, absolut unmöglich, so war die einhellige Überzeugung aller Vereinsmitglieder...Nur mit toten Köderfisch. Und dann habe ich mir all die schönen Videos auf Youtube angeguckt mit den üblich verdächtigen Shads und los gings..Wochen, Monate, knapp zwei Jahre habe ich absolut keinen einzigen Zander mit Kunstköder fangen können. Alle möglichen Varianten ausprobiert. Ich war sauer !! Ich wollte hinschmeißen und mir ein neues hobby suchen..Alles Lüge, alles Märchen, es gibt hier keine Zander. Und dann bin ich im Winter dort am Kanal mal spaziergegangen und habe direkt am Ufer 2 tote sehr grosse Zander gesehen, der eine hatte knapp einen  Meter, der ander knapp über 90 cm....Die sind nicht vom Himmel gefallen dachte ich. So, Erkenntnis : Es gibt hier also doch Zander, aber Du machst was falsch.....Dann habe ich die ganzen bunten Kunstködersortimente mal links liegen lassen und auch die Youtube-Videos und hab mal versucht mich in die Zander hineinzuversetzen...und ab da fange ich Zander !!!
> Und seitdem widerspreche ich auch der Überzeugung anderer Angler, der Zander sei ein Raubfisch, der Vibrationen wahrnimmt und in erster Linie darauf reagiert. Absolut nicht der Fall. Ein reiner Augenjäger..der sich Zeit läßt und abwägt, bevor er zupackt. Das ist für mich auch die Erklärung, warum man nachts mit Vibrationsködern "in der Regel" absolut nichts fängt obwohl der Zander ja ein Nachträuber ist...Ab und zu treffe ich ja noch den ein oder anderen verzweifelten Schaufelschwanzangler, der zum 2000stenmal "dort" erfolglos seine Rotor-Bananen durchdreht. Ob er was gefangen hat frage ich schon gar nicht mehr, weil ich die Antwort kenne. Und auf die Gegenfrage antworte ich dann immer ..."Nö auch nix, hier gibts auch keine Zander..."  Scheiss Verein, sollen mal was aussetzen..
> 
> ...



Hast dich in die Zander hinein versetzt, hm net schlecht, das probiere ich morgen mal 
Achso und ich muss mich dann bestimmt in ein sehr großen Zander hinein versetzen ?
Weil ich ja keinen kleinen will


----------



## FCM-OLLI (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Frag Roland.
Roland Lorkowski ist der beste Zanderangler der ganzen Welt.
:vik:


----------



## Muckimors (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Bist du Politiker oder so? Jetzt haste viel geschrieben, aber das Wesentliche dann leider doch nicht. Wie haste denn nu deine Zander überlistet? :m



...genau das wollte ich ja im Dunkeln lassen #6 

@Purist : Nein es ist nicht direkt Ostfriesland. Gute 40 km entfernt. Aber recht hast Du, ich habe letztes Jahr ein und denselben 75er Zander sage und schreibe 3mal gefangen...

Mit "Hineinversetzen" meinte ich natürlich etwas anderes, was Euch ja auch klar ist, #6 Ich habe mir gedacht, jetzt guckst Du mal mit den Augen eines Zanders..:q Weit und breit kein Internet, weit und breit keine Youtube-Videos, weit und breit normalerweise keine lilafarbenen Rotor-Bananen oder grellgrünen Fransenknäuel die dort mit Überschall durchdüsen...nein, nur tiefdunkles, grünes Wasser in dem hier und da mal "Silhouetten" von Friedfischen zu erkennen sind, die vielleicht seitlich silber etwas abstrahlen aber sehr unaufgeregt und seicht durch die Gegend schweben. Das war zumindest mein Schlüssel zum Erfolg. In Magedeburg sind die vielleicht schon weiter und kennen die ganzen Team-Angler..
Wenn ein Zander, wie immer behauptet, auf Vibration reagiert, müßte man mit einem grossen Vibrax-Spinner eigentlich einen nach dem anderen fangen. Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Purist schrieb:


> Komisch, genau das mache ich aber bei euch da oben und sogar mit Erfolg |kopfkrat
> Was ich hingegen festgestellt habe, ist eine plumpe Tatsache, dass größere Zander in Kanälen ziemlich mobil sind, während die kleineren (unter 65cm) ihre Standplätze haben, die man relativ leicht erkennen kann, die aber auch nicht dort liegen, wo sie die meisten Angler vermuten.
> 
> Dass Zander Köder genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, ist nichts Neues, das führt dann zu mehrfachen Köderkontakten, bevor der Biss folgt, oft sogar erst beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf.



....das ist richtig, aber die Zander reagieren eben nicht auf die Vibrationen sondern auf die optische Bewegung nehme ich an. 
Von den marketingtechnisch viel beschworenen Druckwellen wollen die meiner Meinung nach nix wissen...

@Fischbär : Der "tolle" Trick ist gar kein toller Trick, sondern nur die Erkenntnis, daß vieles, was lt. den Youtube - Videos fängig sein soll, eben doch nur Geld in die Kassen spült aber keinen Fisch ans Band bringt. Um das zu kapieren brauchte ich halt sehr sehr lange..aber dafür fange ich heute als einziger von unzähligen Kollegen Zander mit Kunstköder.   Klar könnte man in einen kleinen Pachtsee 150 Hechte aussetzen und keinen einzigen Futterfisch. Wenn man dann dort 2 Monate später ne kleine Ente oder ne Ratte durchs Wasser zieht, hängen wahrscheinlich 3 Hechte gleichzeitig am Haken...is eben relativ  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Schade, dass du keine Infos diesbezüglich rauslässt. Der TE möchte ja genau solche Tricks wissen.


----------



## zander67 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Muckimors schrieb:


> ...genau das wollte ich ja im Dunkeln lassen #6
> 
> Wenn ein Zander, wie immer behauptet, auf Vibration reagiert, müßte man mit einem grossen Vibrax-Spinner eigentlich einen nach dem anderen fangen. Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Wenn Du den Vibrax-Spinner zwischendurch immer auf den Grund aufschlagen lässt, könnte das sogar etwas werden.

 Ansonsten hängt es vom Gewässer, Jahreszeit, bevorzugte Beutefische usw. ab, welcher Köder gerade erfolgreich ist.
 Es gibt aber schon Gummifische, die einfach mehr Zander bringen als Andere unter ähnlichen Bedingungen über das Jahr gesehen.

 Ich habe bewusst "erfolgreiche" Gummifische nach dem ersten Zander getauscht und mit "nicht bewährten" Gummifischen weitergefischt.
 Nur an wenigen Tagen war ich damit erfolgreich.
 Wenn ich dann nach ein paar Stunden wieder zurückgetauscht habe, fing ich nach kurzer Zeit wieder Zander.

 Irgendetwas haben diese Köder, dass die Zander darauf stehen. Wenn man die richtigen Köder für sein Gewässer erst mal herausgefunden hat, ist der Erfolg vorprogrammiert.
 Man darf dann nur nicht so viel plappern, sonst ist es damit schnell vorbei.

 VG


----------



## Purist (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wenn ein Zander, wie immer behauptet, auf Vibration reagiert, müßte man mit einem grossen Vibrax-Spinner eigentlich einen nach dem anderen fangen. Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall...



Ersetze Vibration durch Druckwellen, dann hast du deinen optimalen Zanderköder. Mit Vibrax angel ich nicht, es tut jeder Spinner, auf Zander auch gerne mit Doppelblatt, Blinker (so geführt, dass sie kräftige Bewegungen = Druckwellen erzeugen!) oder Wobbler, der das gleiche macht. 
Silber? Klar, ich angel fast ausschließlich mit silbernem Zeug 

Wenn ich deine Idee umsetzen würde, müsste ich wohl einen "Noactionshad" benutzen und leicht durch's Wasser ziehen, oder einen Köfi ohne Druckmachtechnik benutzen. Das mag beides auch klappen, aber Kunstköder ohne Druckwellen gibt's so gut wie nicht- daher fehlt mir auch der Vergleich um sagen zu können: Stimmt. Bei mir semmeln Zander immer während der heftigen Druckwellen auf den Köder... 



Muckimors schrieb:


> Der "tolle" Trick ist gar kein toller Trick,  sondern nur die Erkenntnis, daß vieles, was lt. den Youtube - Videos  fängig sein soll, eben doch nur Geld in die Kassen spült aber keinen  Fisch ans Band bringt. Um das zu kapieren brauchte ich halt sehr sehr  lange..



Finde ich trotzdem gut, dass du es kapiert hast, wie der Hase läuft :m


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Wisst ihr was der Bester "Bauerntrick" nach wie vor ist ? Angelzeit!

Je öfter ich am Wasser bin umso höher die Chance, dass ein Zander den Köder nimmt. Ganz trivial....

Dazu kommt noch, wer oft am Wasser ist bekommt verschiedene Szenarien mit (Wetter, Wasserstand, Lichtverhältnisse, Temperatur) und kann sich damit eine Art "Anleitung" fürs Gewässer zusammen stellen....

Das Problem ist heute  aber - Zeit ist ein knappes Gut und entsprechend hat man selbst den Druck in den vlt. 4h am Wasser etwas fangen zu müssen!


----------



## thanatos (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



yukonjack schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TsjnTgUxa4
> 
> frag den mal. Der kennt jeden Trick



|uhoh: hört doch mal damit auf den Jungen immer so runter zu machen ,er verdient damit Geld und das man wenn es mal nicht so klappt aber das Video bis  x fertig werden muß na da wird eben mal geschummelt.#6
 Wenn ich so manches " Posting " von nicht wenigen von euch lese ihr seit doch die,die auf solche Filmchen angewiesen seid 
 allein weiß doch so mancher nicht mal was für Ruten ,Rollen,
 Gufis usw. er zum Wasser schleppen muß - um trotzdem 
 nix zu fangen


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was der Bester "Bauerntrick" nach wie vor ist ? Angelzeit!



Hört sich vernünftiger an, als irgendwelche Wunderköder. Ergänzen möchte ich die Angelzeit noch mit... richtige Angelstelle und nennenswerter Bestand an Stachelrittern. 

Bei den ganzen YouTubern mit ihren gesponserten Ausnahmeködern denke ich mir manchmal... da würde ich jetzt gerne mal einen Easy Shiner oder FSI durchziehen. |supergri


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Jo, und welcher Köder fängt am besten ?
Ganz einfach, mit dem man am meisten angelt !


----------



## hecht99 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Ganz schön abgedriftet das Thema. Ich hab doch auch 2 oder 3 Tricks gegeben die bei mir funktionieren. Evtl. waren diese für wen hilfreich oder auch nicht. Das Thema sollte eine Diskussion werden wie ihr an schwierigen Tagen noch einen Bonusfisch rauszaubert.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Das Problem ist, dass "Bauerntricks" im Volksmund quasi sowas wie Allgemeingültigkeit besitzen... 

 Nur leider sind alles unsere Gewässer teils dermaßen verschieden, dass sich da oftmals keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen treffen lassen.


----------



## Purist (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was der Bester "Bauerntrick" nach wie vor ist ? Angelzeit!
> 
> Je öfter ich am Wasser bin umso höher die Chance, dass ein Zander den Köder nimmt. Ganz trivial....



Dem würde ich schon zustimmen. Allerdings ist es häufig gar nicht die Zeit alleine, du musst nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischen und dabei am richtigen Ort sein. Dann fängst du zwei drei Zander auch in wenigen Minuten. Um den Zeitpunkt zu erwischen ist aber wiederum Zeit gefragt, im Sinne von Ausdauer. |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bauerntricks für Zander*

Richtig was du schreibst.... hatte ich letzten Oktober so einen Tag.... bei 5 Würfen hab ich 3 Zander und einen Fehlbiss kassiert..... Traumhafer Tag.... aber halt viel zu selten.


----------

